# Spare wheel fiasco in the Highlands, again!



## Red Dwarf (Sep 30, 2021)

I know this has been a topic of discussion before....

I took my car for an MOT earlier in the week, the garage is also a recovery agent here in the far north. Anyway, the guy there told me about what happened last Saturday morning.
A van in Durness had a puncture, on arriving it was evident the tyre was not repairable. The nearest new tyre was just north of Inverness, the tyre shop was now closed until Monday morning. The van was recovered to the tyre shop over the weekend, the van owners found a B&B at Durness and then took a taxi on Monday to collect their van. They had to buy a pair of tyres as the remaining tyre on the axle was quite worn.
The very mild mannered recovery agent finished telling me the story by adding ‘whoever thought that a vehicle need not carry a spare wheel was a good idea should be shot!’.

Personally, I would use a vehicle without a spare wheel. I’ve mentioned this before, don’t travel to the far north without a spare, you can be a hundred miles from a new tyre here.


----------



## SquirrellCook (Sep 30, 2021)

Yes, it's not quick to get goods delivered to the north of scotland.


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Sep 30, 2021)

Certainly worth carrying the tyre at least.


----------



## rugbyken (Sep 30, 2021)

had similar in portugal i was in algarve tyre had to come from lisbon took 3 days parked up on garage forecourt they couldn’t have been more helpful but everything in portugal shuts for the weekend, had only had the van 3 months got new wheel soon as i got back


----------



## Obanboy666 (Sep 30, 2021)

Spare wheel and tyre first buy when I bought my Pilote 2 years ago. Stowed in garage, hopefully will never see the light of day.


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 30, 2021)

I used to carry 2 wheels as once a spare is used you have none.


----------



## molly 2 (Sep 30, 2021)

Some people moan at having a space saver for a spare  , much better than rattle can or no spare at all


----------



## linkshouse (Sep 30, 2021)

We always joke that north of Inverness “there be dragons” as it seems anything north of Inverness doesn’t count. When we track online orders they just stop being tracked once they get to Inverness. Sometimes they’ve even marked as “delivered” signed for by the carrier.

If that sounds like a complaint, it isn’t, it is just how it is and still worth all the other benefits of living here. And, when we go south on holiday in our van we rarely get further than Inverness (just occasionally we venture all the way down to Edinburgh ).

Red Dwarf is definitely right though, best to make sure you’re prepared to be semi stranded.


----------



## MartinFife (Sep 30, 2021)

My (used) camper came with a spare wheel, however, as it was not like those fitted  (alloys on but spare was a standard metal rim), I tested a wheel change at home. The stud pattern matched but the centre bore didn't and the spare wouldn't go on! Anyway, a new wheel was ordered and all is fine now. 
So, if you have a spare and your van was not bought new, it is worthwhile ensuring that all your kit will do the job (wrench socket fits, you know where the jacking points are, you have a jack that will lift your van when fully loaded).  
Personally, I wouldn't go anywhere without a spare but each to their own... like Pudsey Bear said above, carrying a spare tyre if  going to remote regions is probably a good idea (but then again, a spare tyre is the same size as a spare wheel).


----------



## mistericeman (Sep 30, 2021)

Well worth buying a telescopic wheelbrace and making sure the socket fits AND a decent bottle jack to replace the usually woeful original
As well as making sure however the spare is secured (cradle etc) will release.... Lost count the amount I've had to strip and copaslip the lowering mechanism on over the years.


----------



## Scotia (Sep 30, 2021)

Red Dwarf said:


> I know this has been a topic of discussion before....
> 
> I took my car for an MOT earlier in the week, the garage is also a recovery agent here in the far north. Anyway, the guy there told me about what happened last Saturday morning.
> A van in Durness had a puncture, on arriving it was evident the tyre was not repairable. The nearest new tyre was just north of Inverness, the tyre shop was now closed until Monday morning. The van was recovered to the tyre shop over the weekend, the van owners found a B&B at Durness and then took a taxi on Monday to collect their van. They had to buy a pair of tyres as the remaining tyre on the axle was quite worn.
> ...


There is an opening for the recovery company . "selling tyres"


----------



## CarlandHels (Sep 30, 2021)

Not a tyre situation but stranded for sure. Top of Bealach Na Ba, pop goes power steering high pressure pipe! Came straight out the top of the pump! Hmm don't carry a spare funnily enough but do carry water, food and gas. Called recovery, after they eventually found on a map where we were the said that they will arrange recovery. My reply was" not tonight thank you, send someone in the morning"  then I needed to explain why I didn't fancy being on the back of a truck or a spec in the dark from up there.
Loch Carron garage recovered us the following morning and the guy thanked me for telling them to leave it until the following morning. Been sat here 2 days next to the loch waiting for parts to arrive and for them to find time to fit it. Not a bad spot to be. Quite happy....
Our View...


----------



## jagmanx (Sep 30, 2021)

Spare wheel for me..
2019 puncture just outside Interlaken.
Breakdown arrived and swapped.
This was Friday 5pm
We drove back to Interlaken and organised a replacement tyre and fitting but not intil the Wednesday.
But we could return to the campsite and wait in the comfort and convenience of our vehicle. No expensive hotels and meals out.
As already posted we needed 2 tyres as the spare was too old.
Now we have a decent spare !


----------



## Scotia (Sep 30, 2021)

One of the first things I did was to make a bracket and fit a spare wheel along with a huge breaker bar and socket and new 10 ton bottle jack.


----------



## Vanterrier (Sep 30, 2021)

In my recent experience of traveling to the far north it would have been useful to carry a spare wiper motor...
I carry a spare wheel.
Could do with a spare van tbh...
K


----------



## jagmanx (Sep 30, 2021)

Scotia said:


> One of the first things I did was to make a bracket and fit a spare wheel along with a huge breaker bar and socket and new 10 ton bottle jack.View attachment 102365View attachment 102366


10 ton bottle. That is a lot of beer for Jack !


----------



## Scotia (Sep 30, 2021)

jagmanx said:


> 10 ton bottle. That is a lot of beer for Jack !


That was the second thing I did.


----------



## SquirrellCook (Sep 30, 2021)

mistericeman said:


> Well worth buying a telescopic wheelbrace and making sure the socket fits AND a decent bottle jack to replace the usually woeful original
> As well as making sure however the spare is secured (cradle etc) will release.... Lost count the amount I've had to strip and copaslip the lowering mechanism on over the years.


Not only get, let your wife get used to playing with a big bar.  Even let her loose on your nuts to show it can really work


----------



## Glass man (Sep 30, 2021)

If you are worried about the space or weight then at least have a spare tyre, it is usually easy to get some one to take the old one off and fit a new tyre.


----------



## Scotia (Sep 30, 2021)

Glass man said:


> If you are worried about the space or weight then at least have a spare tyre, it is usually easy to get some one to take the old one off and fit a new tyre.


Or carry a couple of spoons to use as levers.


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 30, 2021)

Mine being a heavy truck base, I have a heavy duty wheel brace, 6 ton bottle jack, large flat bare to lift and lever the wheel on to studs, also wheel chocks plus extra studs and nuts, then a umberdoodle and head torch and hand lamp,  the warning road triangle which flashes, all this for to make the wife job easy. 
Just forgot do remember to carry a brake pipe hose clamp, I burst the rear brake compensator seal last year and thank heavens for the cheap tool.


----------



## Robmac (Sep 30, 2021)

Extending wheel brace, tyre inflator, trolley jack, bottle jack and torque wrench. Every now and then I try out the winding mechanism for the spare and grease it if necessary. It was seized solid when I bought the van.


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 30, 2021)

I carry a fan belt bulbs cloves one axle stand for to be safe when on the bottle jack plus some flat blocks of wood, and a mat, wife dont like getting her coat well laying under the van.


----------



## Brockley (Oct 1, 2021)

Spare steel wheel plus nuts to suit and a trolley jack.


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 1, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> I carry a fan belt bulbs cloves one axle stand for to be safe when on the bottle jack plus some flat blocks of wood, and a mat, wife dont like getting her coat well laying under the van.


I ment to type wet but half sleeping.


----------



## CliveW (Oct 1, 2021)

I'm now really thinking I should put a tyre or/and spare in the garage of my motorhome.

Does anyone know what a tyre and wheel weigh, weight of each separately would help me decide ? Approx will do.

2019 Fiat Ducato 2.3 but not sure of tyre size.


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 1, 2021)

CliveW said:


> I'm now really thinking I should put a tyre or/and spare in the garage of my motorhome.
> 
> Does anyone know what a tyre and wheel weigh, weight of each separately would help me decide ? Approx will do.
> 
> 2019 Fiat Ducato 2.3 but not sure of tyre size.


Size is on the tyres you have dopey head.


----------



## CliveW (Oct 1, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Size is on the tyres you have dopey head.


Yup - I know that, but can't get to the motorhome to check.

Been laid up for 18 weeks with a broken leg so missed a complete season   Did get a ride in a helicopter though


----------



## Clunegapyears (Oct 2, 2021)

We ordered a spare when we bought the van. Just as well ... at a French aire summer 20 and folk walking past pointed out a flat. Call to rescue services and all swapped.  Just as well it only took a couple of hours as my daughter flew into Carcassonne... we were only a hour late.  But she's still telling the story that she doesn't speak French, is a nervous passenger, never has any money and we were late!


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 2, 2021)

My wife can change a s/wheel, cannot understand why folk call a b down service to do it.


----------



## Biggarmac (Oct 2, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> My wife can change a s/wheel, cannot understand why folk call a b down service to do it.


I can change a spare wheel but I pay for an assistance service.  Why should I get wet and exhausted?  No contest.  Meg


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 2, 2021)

Biggarmac said:


> I can change a spare wheel but I pay for an assistance service.  Why should I get wet and exhausted?  No contest.  Meg


Cause 5 mins and your away again, breakdown service is for when things really go belly up.


----------



## wildebus (Oct 2, 2021)

Balance of risk and reward.
I have carried a spare wheel in the car - and paid for a spare to put in there when one was not supplied (not had a car with a STANDARD supplied spare (not even a space saver) for over 10 years).  Last time I used the spare was approximately 20 years ago.  But I put one in the car as either had the spare wheel well available (despite no wheel supplied) or didn't need all the boot space.

Is it worth carrying a spare wheel in your Motorhome? for sure, IF you have a carrier for it.   IS it worth buying a spare wheel and tyre, fabricating a carrier or mount for it, even carrying a trolley jack like steve is planning?   Then the decision starts getting trickier.  And if you don't actually have a space for a spare wheel as the maker of your Motorhome does not supply anywhere to put it (not all motorhomes have "garages", contrary to popular opinion of spare wheel adovates), the decision gets trickier still.

Don't travel to the Far North without a Spare? 
Have a word with the Organ Grinder that supplied the vehicle without a spare or the means to carry one, not the Monkey that drives it.

I will drive to the Far North, likely without a spare, and if I am unlucky enough to need a new tyre, I guess I will just have to wait for the tyre place to open


----------



## wildebus (Oct 2, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> My wife can change a s/wheel, cannot understand why folk call a b down service to do it.


because your wife is not in the vehicle?


----------



## Robmac (Oct 2, 2021)

I bought my Renault Master as an ex Windscreen replacement company van. It had a spare wheel but no handle to operate the winding mechanism to release the spare which sat on a cradle under the vehicle.

I bought one, which is basically a very large Torx key from a local Renault dealer. They informed me that the handle would have been removed from the vehicle by the company due to H&S reasons and professional drivers are not allowed to change their own wheels. I don't know if there is any truth in this though?


----------



## wildebus (Oct 2, 2021)

Robmac said:


> I bought my Renault Master as an ex Windscreen replacement company van. It had a spare wheel but no handle to operate the winding mechanism to release the spare which sat on a cradle under the vehicle.
> 
> I bought one, which is basically a very large Torx key from a local Renault dealer. They informed me that the handle would have been removed from the vehicle by the company due to H&S reasons and professional drivers are not allowed to change their own wheels. I don't know if there is any truth in this though?


Be like an F1 team .... one guy undoes the nuts, another puts the wheel on, driver stays in the cab


----------



## Robmac (Oct 2, 2021)

wildebus said:


> Be like an F1 team .... one guy undoes the nuts, another puts the wheel on, driver stays in the cab



They do say getting a puncture is the pits!


----------



## mistericeman (Oct 2, 2021)

Robmac said:


> I bought my Renault Master as an ex Windscreen replacement company van. It had a spare wheel but no handle to operate the winding mechanism to release the spare which sat on a cradle under the vehicle.
> 
> I bought one, which is basically a very large Torx key from a local Renault dealer. They informed me that the handle would have been removed from the vehicle by the company due to H&S reasons and professional drivers are not allowed to change their own wheels. I don't know if there is any truth in this though?


Quite a few companies don't allow their employees to change wheels at the side of the road.... 
Elf n Safety guv.... 
Employee getting hit whilst changing it 
Wheel falling off afterwards 
Employee hurting themselves trying to undo over tightened wheel nuts
Vehicle falling off incorrectly positioned jack 
Etc etc 

You can see why I guess...


----------



## Chasn (Oct 4, 2021)

CliveW said:


> I'm now really thinking I should put a tyre or/and spare in the garage of my motorhome.
> 
> Does anyone know what a tyre and wheel weigh, weight of each separately would help me decide ? Approx will do.
> 
> 2019 Fiat Ducato 2.3 but not sure of tyre size.


I created an external rear mounting for a spare wheel and estimated that the whole assembly including wheel and tyre added about 30kg so I doubt whether the wheel rim weighs more than 15kg. On that basis I see little point in carrying just a tyre to save weight.


----------



## GMJ (Oct 4, 2021)

Our first MH (a Bessacarr) didn't have a spare wheel with it and we suffered a blow out in Cambridgeshire once. It took a few hours to sort and 150 quid for a van tyre (not a camper one). When we got home I bought and fitted an underslung cradle and a steel wheel and tyre. From memory the Alko cradle was around £120 and the wheel/tyre, £60 (brand new and from a scrappy).

Last week we suffered a blow out in our Autotrail whilst on the M6. The AT carries a spare so all we had to do was wait for the recovery to turn up. I didn't fancy it myself as we were on the hard shoulder (albeit on a junction slip road) and it was a rear off side wheel (so nearest to the traffic). Despite being a "priority" it took over 4 hours to get sorted. In the end the recovery company turned up with an unsuitable vehicle for carrying us to a safe place...despite my emphasising our size and weight! Luckily the bloke who came said 'sod it' and despite his standing instructions, he changed it over for us. It helped that we have a self levelling system fitted, so no jacks were needed.

It's a no brainer for me and if I didn't have a full wheel I'd definitely carry a spare tyre.


----------



## CWH (Oct 4, 2021)

I don't understand this problem with weight and space. My fully-specced moho is only 5 metres but came with a spare wheel.


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 4, 2021)

Mines on me bum.


----------



## scoobydiver (Oct 4, 2021)

yorkshireCPLE said:


> Not a tyre situation but stranded for sure. Top of Bealach Na Ba, pop goes power steering high pressure pipe! Came straight out the top of the pump! Hmm don't carry a spare funnily enough but do carry water, food and gas. Called recovery, after they eventually found on a map where we were the said that they will arrange recovery. My reply was" not tonight thank you, send someone in the morning"  then I needed to explain why I didn't fancy being on the back of a truck or a spec in the dark from up there.
> Loch Carron garage recovered us the following morning and the guy thanked me for telling them to leave it until the following morning. Been sat here 2 days next to the loch waiting for parts to arrive and for them to find time to fit it. Not a bad spot to be. Quite happy....
> Our View...
> View attachment 102363


We spent four days at loch Carron garage , we had the left steering shaft snap clean off going up the Bealach na ba this was only fitted 3 months previous ( new ) , we had the pleasure of being recovered and accommodated at the garage whilst we awaited delivery of the part, when it arrived it took the guys about 40mins to fit best service ever ! I might add our recovery company sent a recovery wagon from fort Augustus nearly 5hr wait , when unknowingly we could have been recovered by loch carron garage . But yes we had an amazing four days and on return home got all our costs back via my local garage who claimed everything from the steering rack manufacturer as faulty manufacture . 
And yes it’s got beautiful views


----------



## Mick H (Oct 4, 2021)

This subject has been raised, several times before. I do NOT carry a spare, and haven't done so for the last 17 yrs. I carefully thought through all the implications, before removing my spare wheel and carrier, and do not worry about it, anymore.
Many blow outs, are caused by under inflating, not checking tyres regularly, and, particularly on motorhomes, travelling with excessive weight, IMHO.


----------



## Robmac (Oct 4, 2021)

scoobydiver said:


> We spent four days at loch Carron garage , we had the left steering shaft snap clean off going up the Bealach na ba this was only fitted 3 months previous ( new ) , we had the pleasure of being recovered and accommodated at the garage whilst we awaited delivery of the part, when it arrived it took the guys about 40mins to fit best service ever ! I might add our recovery company sent a recovery wagon from fort Augustus nearly 5hr wait , when unknowingly we could have been recovered by loch carron garage . But yes we had an amazing four days and on return home got all our costs back via my local garage who claimed everything from the steering rack manufacturer as faulty manufacture .
> And yes it’s got beautiful views



I've never had to use them but I've heard a lot of good reports about Loch Carron garage.

I believe they get a lot of business from vehicles going over the pass!


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 4, 2021)

Mick H said:


> This subject has been raised, several times before. I do NOT carry a spare, and haven't done so for the last 17 yrs. I carefully thought through all the implications, before removing my spare wheel and carrier, and do not worry about it, anymore.
> Many blow outs, are caused by under inflating, not checking tyres regularly, and, particularly on motorhomes, travelling with excessive weight, IMHO.


Nop, had two new tyres fitted at the front when I got my van, one week later it started to wobble the s wheel and within seconds, BANG, everything was correct, and no refund from a dublin co, the match is now my spare on vans bum.


----------



## SquirrellCook (Oct 4, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Nop, had two new tyres fitted at the front when I got my van, one week later it started to wobble the s wheel and within seconds, BANG, everything was correct, and no refund from a dublin co, the match is now my spare on vans bum.


There are fake tyres about.  I'd never believe it, until we purchased some.


----------



## Tookey (Oct 4, 2021)

Just read about a chap that hired a car for the day for £75, same model as his own, all his tyres were worn so he hired it simply to steal and replace his 4 tyres (presume wheels as well) with the better condition hire car ones.


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 4, 2021)

Tookey said:


> Just read about a chap that hired a car for the day for £75, same model as his own, all his tyres were worn so he hired it simply to steal and replace his 4 tyres (presume wheels as well) with the better condition hire car ones.


They look at things like this before sending out.


----------



## Polar Bear (Oct 4, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> I used to carry 2 wheels as once a spare is used you have none.


And when you have used the second, Trev?


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 4, 2021)

Polar Bear said:


> And when you have used the second, Trev?


I def have none then id bail out.


----------



## Markd (Oct 6, 2021)

My 215-75-16 tyres weigh 17kg and the wheel is about the same.


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 6, 2021)

Markd said:


> My 215-75-16 tyres weigh 17kg and the wheel is about the same.


Mine are 225/70r/16c truck rims which will tighten your hide when changing.


----------



## Deleted member 71244 (Oct 8, 2021)

I have always carried a spare wheel. And compressor. I am now thinking of getting a tyre plug kit. To make sure I can get to where I need to be.


----------



## Caz (Oct 8, 2021)

Biggarmac said:


> I can change a spare wheel but I pay for an assistance service.  Why should I get wet and exhausted?  No contest.  Meg


I agree. I know how to change a wheel - but I'm not strong enough to lift the one out of my car (I know 'cos I tried yesterday) so I wouldn't stand a chance with one for the van.
Anyway, hanging around waiting for an AA or RAC man has been an enjoyable pastime for the past 47 years, why change the habits of a lifetime.
I do wonder about the weights of these motorhomes with spare wheels, trolley jacks, axle stands and all the other gubbins mentioned. I'd have to ditch some shoes, handbags & make up, to fit all that in.


----------



## kangooroo (Oct 8, 2021)

I can relate to the original post.

I once had a puncture resulting in a complete flat on the B869 north-west of Lochinver in the Highlands.  The rain was lashing down sideways on this single track lane and when I jacked up the car it was was swaying from side to side in the gales.  I began to inflate the tyre but then my compressor died having been drenched by the rain.  Lacking a foot pump, I had to wait an hour until the next car passed and borrow a compressor.

Tyre inflated, I continued to Scourie where I had been advised there was a garage, but it was closed so I limped on to Durness on the assumption there would be a garage of some sort there.  Alas, the chap I was referred to couldn't help.  I spent the night there parked with a now-deflated tyre.  

The following morning my compressor had dried out so I re-inflated and set off on my way to Tongue where I was told there was a garage with tyre fitting facility.  Bad timing alas: I arrived just as the owner was locking up to head to a dental appointment in Wick.  Rather than wait for the garage to re-open the following day, I re-inflated (again) and spent the day limping to Wick, re-inflating every hour having failed to loosen the tyre bolts to swap the wheels over.  By this point the tyre was already written off anyway so there was nothing to lose.

Eventually I arrived at Thurso, hoping a garage could help but.... they'd closed early so, off to Wick arriving at closing time.

The following morning I went to McConechy's tyre depot where I was met by the most unhelpful characters.  There was a painted line at the depot entrance which I wasn't allowed to cross or even step near.  They removed the tyre, wouldn't show me the large screw causing the puncture then, because they didn't have a suitable replacement tyre in stock, insisted on selling me a car tyre, saying it would be fine for my van.  It wouldn't.  

Having removed the tyre from the wheel, they did agree to fit the spare but their courtesy didn't extend to inflating it so I did this on the courtyard outside.  I then spotted the Caithness Tyre Company almost opposite on the main road.   The owner was so helpful, ordered the correct spare *van* tyre to be sent from Inverness on the next working day, ie Monday, so I had an unplanned weekend in Wick, hardly daring to drive incase of another puncture, then had my new budget, bottom of the range £50 tyre fitted when it arrived on Monday afternoon.  I sold the van last year, 5 years later, with this budget £49 Prestivo tyre still in good condition.

In all, it took 5 days in the Highlands to have a tyre replaced following a puncture.

Needless to say, I always carry a spare.


----------



## wildebus (Oct 9, 2021)

kangooroo said:


> I can relate to the original post.
> 
> I once had a puncture resulting in a complete flat on the B869 north-west of Lochinver in the Highlands.  The rain was lashing down sideways on this single track lane and when I jacked up the car it was was swaying from side to side in the gales.  I began to inflate the tyre but then my compressor died having been drenched by the rain.  Lacking a foot pump, I had to wait an hour until the next car passed and borrow a compressor.
> 
> ...


Confused .... you said "...they did agree to fit the spare...".  So you had a spare but were unable to fit it as the wheel bolts were fixed too tightly?


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 9, 2021)

I carry a long torque bar for nuts, flat lever to lift the wheel up a inch or so to line up with the studs, next thing I'm buying is a couple of tyre inflating gunk.
I do believe when you cannot change a wheel its time to give up and hand the licence in, do remember its an offense to drive on an underinflated or damaged wheel.


----------



## kangooroo (Oct 9, 2021)

@wildebus To clarify... I was unable to remove the spare because the bolts were too tight, hence I limped from Durness to Wick re-inflating every hour or so until reaching McConechy's tyre depot in Wick.  They had the kit to remove the wheel and succeeded where I failed.  They removed the tyre leaving me with just the bare wheel rim, so fitted the spare when I refused to use a car tyre on the van.

(In hindsight, I could potentially have called a breakdown service but pride got in the way and I would only use such a service for a 'real' breakdown.)


----------



## SquirrellCook (Oct 9, 2021)

Most of you have toy size tyres   These present more of a storage problem.
Have two wheels on each side of the back it is possible to run with just one, so in a way I have two spares fitted.


----------



## wildebus (Oct 9, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> I carry a long torque bar for nuts, flat lever to lift the wheel up a inch or so to line up with the studs, next thing I'm buying is a couple of tyre inflating gunk.
> I do believe when you cannot change a wheel its time to give up and hand the licence in, do remember its an offense to drive on an underinflated or damaged wheel.


I will have to disagree with the comment about ability to change a wheel   there are plenty of perfectly safe and able drivers who for one reason or another are not able to physically change a wheel.  
You and I and many others are fortunate that we are still able to do so, but I wouldn't make doing that a prequesite to driving.  There are plenty of people on the road who can change a wheel but shouldn't have a licence to drive!

PS.   the flat lever .... something some do is get a headless bolt and drop it into the hole to help support the wheel when you are lining it up with the bolt holes.


----------



## Canalsman (Oct 9, 2021)

Regarding changing a wheel there are many situations where it is dangerous to change it.

I would never put myself at risk on a busy road and even in a layby changing an offside wheel puts you at risk. And as for motorways it's a suicide mission.

Breakdown services are by far the best option whether or not you are capable physically. You pay a premium for their professional assistance after all.


----------



## Caz (Oct 10, 2021)

wildebus said:


> I will have to disagree with the comment about ability to change a wheel   there are plenty of perfectly safe and able drivers who for one reason or another are not able to physically change a wheel.
> You and I and many others are fortunate that we are still able to do so, but I wouldn't make doing that a prequesite to driving.  There are plenty of people on the road who can change a wheel but shouldn't have a licence to drive!


Well said. 
By Trev's reckoning I should never have been given a driving licence as I couldn't lift a car wheel with a tyre fitted to it when I was 17, either. Many drivers are not hulking great strong men like Trev.
That's why we have breakdown insurance.
As Canalsman says, it's not always safe for a driver to change a wheel at the side of a road and the Highway Code advises against doing so.


----------



## Debs (Oct 11, 2021)

Red Dwarf said:


> I know this has been a topic of discussion before....
> 
> I took my car for an MOT earlier in the week, the garage is also a recovery agent here in the far north. Anyway, the guy there told me about what happened last Saturday morning.
> A van in Durness had a puncture, on arriving it was evident the tyre was not repairable. The nearest new tyre was just north of Inverness, the tyre shop was now closed until Monday morning. The van was recovered to the tyre shop over the weekend, the van owners found a B&B at Durness and then took a taxi on Monday to collect their van. They had to buy a pair of tyres as the remaining tyre on the axle was quite worn.
> ...


You would use a vehicle without a spare, why?


----------



## wildebus (Oct 11, 2021)

Debs said:


> You would use a vehicle without a spare, why?


I think he meant "I would'NT use a vehicle without a spare wheel"?

But why not use a vehicle without a spare?  The great majority of vehicles sold nowadays have no spare provided.  Are they all unusable?


----------



## mistericeman (Oct 11, 2021)

Debs said:


> You would use a vehicle without a spare, why?


Plenty of modern vehicles around without a spare wheel at all let alone a space saver.


----------



## Red Dwarf (Oct 12, 2021)

Debs said:


> You would use a vehicle without a spare, why?


No Debs, I’m a daft old bugger and it should read ....’ I _wouldn’t _use a vehicle without a spare’.....


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 12, 2021)

SquirrellCook said:


> Most of you have toy size tyres   These present more of a storage problem.
> Have two wheels on each side of the back it is possible to run with just one, so in a way I have two spares fitted.
> 
> 
> View attachment 102639


Same here.


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 12, 2021)

wildebus said:


> I will have to disagree with the comment about ability to change a wheel   there are plenty of perfectly safe and able drivers who for one reason or another are not able to physically change a wheel.
> You and I and many others are fortunate that we are still able to do so, but I wouldn't make doing that a prequesite to driving.  There are plenty of people on the road who can change a wheel but shouldn't have a licence to drive!
> 
> PS.   the flat lever .... something some do is get a headless bolt and drop it into the hole to help support the wheel when you are lining it up with the bolt holes.


Yes my last soda had no studs and did as you say, as for wheel changing 
The flat lever is to lift a heavy van wheel up an inch to get on the studs, old truck driver showed me this trick, lay flat and roll wheel over and lift.
As for older folk, yes I agree many for some reason cannot do a wheel change, but I have seen many who should not be driving but will not give up.


----------



## wildebus (Oct 12, 2021)

My brother and sister wanted my mum to give up driving when her Escort became a bit of a struggle to drive.   But I disagreed and found her a little Nissan Micra with Power Steering and Auto gearbox.  Kept her on the road for a few more years.  Those driver aids let her focus on the road and keep some independance 

There is a tendancy to jack up a wheel nice and high and that means a big lift up.   I tend to jack up just enough for the wheel to clear the ground  (used to jack up, remove and refit around 16 wheels a week so got into a bit of a time and motion study of techniques)


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 12, 2021)

wildebus said:


> My brother and sister wanted my mum to give up driving when her Escort became a bit of a struggle to drive.   But I disagreed and found her a little Nissan Micra with Power Steering and Auto gearbox.  Kept her on the road for a few more years.  Those driver aids let her focus on the road and keep some independance
> 
> There is a tendancy to jack up a wheel nice and high and that means a big lift up.   I tend to jack up just enough for the wheel to clear the ground  (used to jack up, remove and refit around 16 wheels a week so got into a bit of a time and motion study of techniques)


Yes thats the way i change wheels to, we had to take the car off fatherinlaw a few years back, his driving was plain dangerous, he never was a good driver at best, then covid took him away from us


----------



## GMJ (Oct 13, 2021)

After our blow out on the M6 the other week, I got the tyre replaced, and swapped the spare off the MH and put the original back on with the new tyre. They are heavy beasties I can tell you...and I am no stick insect either! I already carried a torque wrench in the MH but I just bought a telescopic wheel nut wrench to keep in there too as I wouldn't have fancied getting the nuts off with the brace that is supplied. I have one for the home but now have one on board as well (not expensive from Ebay).

Just as an aide memoir: make sure that you know where your towing hook is and also your locking wheel nut keys too!


----------



## Dowel (Nov 4, 2021)

Off topic but at least about tyres: I have a Renault Trafic which is fitted with 215/65 R 16 C tyres.
These are shown in the handbook as one of the 4 options available. 

The others are 195/65 R 16 C, 205/65 R 16 C and  195/75 R 16 C

The spare lives in a carrier hung below the floor behind the rear wheels. 
These wheels are hefty, manageable when fitting onto a hub but a challenge when trying to wriggle them into the carrier. This is made more difficult by the fact that the tyre diameter seems to be just too large to fit into the carrier. Not easy lying on your back. 

I squeezed it in and then used the vans jack to lift the carrier enough to engage the hook and then wind it up into position

My 215/65 16 s have a diameter of 27" or 686 mm according to tyre dimension charts on the web
The other options:
195/65 16 are 26" diameter - 660 mm 4% smaller
205/65 16 are 26.5" diameter - 673 mm 2% smaller
195/75 16 are 27.5" diameter - 698 mm 1.7% larger. This tyre size only found in one chart, the other says non existant.

Maybe I just put a bit too much air in my spare but I wonder whether the 195/75 would fit the carrier?

Any others encountered similar problems?


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 5, 2021)

Mine are 225/75r/16c but easy to manage, spare is on my bum, as for extension tork bars, its best to heat and bend the end to almost 90 deg rather than the angle there at from new, then use an extension bar of about 4 inches.


----------



## mistericeman (Nov 5, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Mine are 225/75r/16c but easy to manage, spare is on my bum, as for extension tork bars, its best to heat and bend the end to almost 90 deg rather than the angle there at from new, then use an extension bar of about 4 inches.



The reason that the manufacturer supplied wheel wrench is the length it is, is its not possible to over tighten the wheel nuts.... 
Obviously no use IF your average tyre fitting gorilla has been near it. 

Obviously using a decent torque wrench and tightening to the correct manufacturers figure is the correct way to do it as over tightening is as bad as under tightening as all you are doing is stretching the bolts. 

Don't lubricate with copperslip etc either as it alters the torque figure.... 

Do lubricate the mechanism for lowering the spare though as they can end up seizing being exposed to all the winter grime.


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 5, 2021)

I use a marine waterproof grease on the studs and drum face, other wise the bu--ers bond on, I only tighten to my elbow clicks.


----------



## caledonia (Nov 6, 2021)

Just had to rescue my son. BMW with no spare wheel. Suppose to be run flats but he had a tyre fitted at Mot time and never fitted run flat.


----------



## Lunar (Dec 14, 2021)

My motorhome does not & cannot carry a spare wheel so I have filled my tyres with "Airseal" pre-puncture sealant.   This should get me to a garage/tyre fitter or even to home - unless of course I fall victim again to some spiteful *** who sticking a screwdriver through the sidewall of one tyre.


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 14, 2021)

If a sidewall blowout gunk is no good, or if the tyre belts shift which happened to me on the front, that was fun slowing from 50mph.


----------



## Markd (Dec 15, 2021)

mistericeman said:


> Plenty of modern vehicles around without a spare wheel at all let alone a space saver.




Yes - I think they do it to save weight and probably money.
My latest car just had an air pump and some miracle gunge - so the first thing I did was order a wheel and tyre off the internet.
As it was pre Brexit delivery from Germany only took two days.
Of course I've not used it  but I'm happier know that I will be able to continue journey even if tyre is ripped.


----------



## Geek (Dec 15, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> I carry a long torque bar for nuts, flat lever to lift the wheel up a inch or so to line up with the studs, next thing I'm buying is a couple of tyre inflating gunk.
> I do believe when you cannot change a wheel its time to give up and hand the licence in, do remember its an offense to drive on an underinflated or damaged wheel.


A few years ago I ordered two tyres from a mobile tyre fitter. He rolled up and discovered that he was unable to undo the wheel nuts. He tried with an air impact driver, an electric impact driver and with a REALLY long bar on the socket. A garage had over-tightened them.

I bought the tyres elsewhere and they had no trouble undoing the nuts, but they used a much bigger impact driver.

Last month, I took my car to have a puncture fixed. It took two of the tyre fitters to get the nuts undone. Before I left, I got them to loosen and re-torque all the wheel nuts. Again, a garage had over-tightened them.

If a tyre fitting professional can't undo the wheels, perhaps you should reconsider your assertion.


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 15, 2021)

Geek said:


> A few years ago I ordered two tyres from a mobile tyre fitter. He rolled up and discovered that he was unable to undo the wheel nuts. He tried with an air impact driver, an electric impact driver and with a REALLY long bar on the socket. A garage had over-tightened them.
> 
> I bought the tyres elsewhere and they had no trouble undoing the nuts, but they used a much bigger impact driver.
> 
> ...


No its your duty to make sure all is well with any VH you use, I point blank refuse to let tyre fitters tighten my nuts.


----------



## Markd (Dec 15, 2021)

I always insist on hand tightening of wheel nuts before torquing rather than impact wrench followed by a check that the torque applied is not less than the correct figure!!


----------



## Geek (Dec 26, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> No its your duty to make sure all is well with any VH you use, I point blank refuse to let tyre fitters tighten my nuts.


Those were not done up by tyre fitters. They were done up by garage mechanics when servicing it.


----------



## davef (Dec 27, 2021)

For really heavy wheels there is a way of fitting them that doesn't require lifting them. Used this technique to refit rear tractor wheels where there is no chance of lifting them!. Roll the wheel to the hub, turn the hub to the studs are in the right position then use the jack to line up the studs to wheel holes, then push and lever the wheel across till you can get a couple of nuts on.


----------

